# Touareg Lift kit



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello, 
Just wanted to see if anyone interested in donating a set of front and rear springs for some R&D. I have a line on a company that is willing to make proper lift springs for the steel suspensions. 
let me know if you would be interested in a set. If we can get more than one set, hopefully they will be cheaper! 

posted it on clubtouareg as well. 
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
Let me know!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Lift kit (mk3Mofo)*

Hopefully someone that has put Eibachs or H&Rs on their Touareg and has the OEM set laying around will help us out here. C'mon now, put those OEM springs to good use.








Also, if you do help out, be sure to denote whether they're from a V6 or V8, as I'm sure the fronts are different springs.
Matt


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Lift kit (VegasMatt)*

So, I have an update on this. 
I inquired about a price. 
They came back saying around $1000 based on the low quantity. 
Too expensive for me!


----------



## mk3Mofo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Lift kit (mk3Mofo)*

Unbelievable!
Tiguan Lift Springs by H&R. Thanks alot...


----------



## credditt (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Lift kit (mk3Mofo)*

I would love a lift kit for my Touareg. I'd definitely participate in a group buy if the quality was good and the parts cost less than ~$1,000. 
Auto Seikel in Germany makes a lift kit, but I don't know how/where to purchase it in the US. I emailed the company twice with no reply. http://www.seikel.de/de/index....ang=2 


_Modified by credditt at 12:42 AM 12-10-2008_


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Lift kit (mk3Mofo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3Mofo* »_
Unbelievable!
Tiguan Lift Springs by H&R. Thanks alot...



















That thing is sick!
Linder


----------

